# 2022 Kill and Taxidermy



## PQuinn (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi all,

Killed a cool one yesterday with my 7 year old by my side. Need to mount this one for sure. Thinking a flying mount. It’s a bearded hen. Normally would get the pass but not when it’s a Smokey. Also don’t want to do a “full strut” mount since it’s not a gobbler. 

Looking for a recommendation for taxidermist with in 2 hours of Howell. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

What a trophy! Congrats. I've seen some smokey grays but never a legal bird. It'll be an awesome mount.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Too cool man!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Try After the Hunt in Kimball Twp. Or Shalvis in Armada 

Congrats on the beautiful and unique bird. Definitely worthy of a mount! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Man that’s a great bird, big congratulations on that one. Make sure you post the finished product on here please !
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

For sure needs be mounted.I agree withDereck After the hunt super nice guy and does great work


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Very cool! Id do a flying mount, that will show off as much of those wings, tail and back as possible. Congrats.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Cool bird. Not a typical thin beard you see on most hens.

Talk to the taxidermist - he/she will have multiple ideas if even remotely good at mounting birds. 

Depending on space, I would probably consider a half strut pose on the limb, like she was waking up in the roost.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful bird, will definitely make an awesome mount. Congrats..


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Charlie Fanta, Fanta Taxidermy in Bath/East Lansing. Simply the best.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow. What a bird. Please post what you end up choosing.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on a great bird. I would recommend Lombardo’s taxidermy.


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

PQuinn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Killed a cool one yesterday with my 7 year old by my side. Need to mount this one for sure. Thinking a flying mount. It’s a bearded hen. Normally would get the pass but not when it’s a Smokey. Also don’t want to do a “full strut” mount since it’s not a gobbler.
> 
> ...


Beautiful bird..... You by chance didn't shoot that one off Allen Road did you? We've been seeing a smokey grey; but never close enough to positively confirm the beard.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## PQuinn (Oct 23, 2018)

Hartland-Hunter said:


> Beautiful bird..... You by chance didn't shoot that one off Allen Road did you? We've been seeing a smokey grey; but never close enough to positively confirm the beard.
> 
> Regards,
> Jim


No, South of M-59. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PQuinn (Oct 23, 2018)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Man that’s a great bird, big congratulations on that one. Make sure you post the finished product on here please !
> Flight


Thanks Flight. Hauled it out with one of your totes  


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats on your trophy.
I use Wildlife Reflections, Mark Esch, in DeWitt/Eagle area.
He's done an elk, moose, and turkey for me and they turned out spectacular.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Gorgeous!! Congrats.


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow what a beautiful bird yes please post pictures when done

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a Jake mounted by "Anything that Moves" in Howell. Probably a little roughed up from my moving it around recently, but was pretty happy with it.


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

By the way, congrats on that bird, very cool!


----------

